
John Carmack on Parallel Implementations - signa11
http://www.sevangelatos.com/john-carmack-on-parallel-implementations/
======
mtgx
What's Carmack doing these days? Still wasting his life working for a hated
advertising company?

~~~
dang
Personal attacks are not allowed here. You have a long history of posting
unsubstantive comments and using HN for ideological battle. We've asked you
many times to change this and you've ignored our requests, so I've banned this
account.

One tell that an account is using HN for battle, rather than for curiosity as
intended, is when its positions on everything are entirely predictable.
Predictability plus irascibility equals bad for HN.

If you don't want to be banned, you're welcome to review rules at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
and to email hn@ycombinator.com with reason to believe that you'll follow them
in the future.

